# White Ring Around Eye



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Housing 
What size is your tank? *10 gallons*
What temperature is your tank?* 82F*
Does your tank have a filter? *Two Sponge Filters*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *No*
Is your tank heated?* Yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *Four common guppies and an apple snail*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?* Bio-gold*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *6-8 pellets once per day, fasting day every other week*

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *Once a week*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *50%*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *Water conditioner (can't recall which kind, but I can run and check if needed)*

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? *No*

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *White ring around left eye, though it doesn't look any bigger than the other* *eye. Not sure if its popeye or something.*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *A little sluggish*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *This morning*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *No*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *No*
How old is your fish (approximately)?*Approx. 1 year

*Sorry for the poor image quality Dx Thanks in advance!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

The water conditioner is AmQuel Plus Ammonia Detoxifier and my last water change was on Monday. I'm going to see if I can run and get my water tested at the lps.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Ammonia: .25
Nitrate and Nitrite both 0


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

bumping, Please help!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Wish I knew how to help, i have never seen anything like it, but it has been my past experience that almost anything can be cured by a water change, so perhaps you can try that.

Atena


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Came home last night to see that everything was fine, the ring was gone. Did my weekly water change, added conditioner. Now this morning I wake up to find that BOTH eyes have rings around them. Please help!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Checked on him when I got home from school, and it is just on his left eye again. Have no idea what is going on, but I'm a bit worried about him. Please help!


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Without knowing if you have lots of live plants in your tank, I would wonder about the water quality. You've got a lot of fish in that tank, plus the snail, all putting out a fair bit of waste. Your ammonia reading of 0.25 is worrying, you want ammonia to be zero.

He looks like he might be a little bloated, but the pictures are hard to tell from.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I have several live plants in there. He isn't bloated, the picture is just blurred from his movement.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I suggest more live plants if you can get them and it would really really really be good if you got the API Master kit for testing on your own. Any Ammonia over 0 is bad for him and the other fish. Having more live plants would help keep the levels down as they add in more bacteria and they also use nitrites as a food source.

If not, I'd suggest QT'ing him and treating him with 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon for starters to see if that will help him any.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I got a few more Java Ferns while at the store. I'm hoping that this isn't turning into popeye, as the left eye seems to be a tiny bit swollen.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh that's good, I'd get some fast growers as well though like Water Wisteria, Anacharis, Hornwort, Cabomda, and water sprite. Those are the ones that are going to suck up all the nutrients/nitrates. They also keep algae away which is always good ^^

I don't think Pop-eye starts like that...but just to be safe I'd QT him and start with the 1 teaspoon per gallon treatment of AQ salt, 100% change a day to catch it before it does turn to something serious.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't have a tank to QT him in, unless i switch him out with my baby betta and let him float in the tank in a .5 gal. I only have $10 left, and no job, so I want to save that in case I end up needing meds. I have wisteria, anarchis, and moneywort in there right now.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you have any plastic ware that hasn't seen soap in a long time or are new? You can use those as well. That's what I use  and I understand the budget thing, I'd focus on him right now instead of the plants, you're right.

So instead of doing one change a week, you should try doing two 30-50% changes a week. I do Wednesday and Saturday since they are the most convenient for me. So just keep the water crystal clear. You could dose the entire tank with 1 tsp/gal but you'd have to take out the snail and the plants. In which case you'd do a 50% change (at least) every day and re-add in the salt you took out (took 5 gallons out, replace 5 teaspoons). That's probably going to be the best and cheapest way to treat him at the moment.

You can also get Rock Salt instead of Aquarium salt, just make sure it's completely NaCl with no additives or things that prevent caking in the salt. I'm not sure how much it costs at the store but I'm sure it's probably cheaper than regular Aquarium salt.

I hope this helps some


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

No containers except for a cup I keep my baby in for w/c. I can do the changes every couple of days for now, but I can't dose because I have nothing to put the snail and plants into.

Thanks for all of the help you've been giving me btw!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not a problem! I just hate seeing good looking fish being ailed by something!

can you put some of the plants into Fishizzle's tank and some into Typhoon's? Can the snail go into there for now?

Or you could just put Fishizzle into the 10 gallon while you treat Broseidon in the .5, I'm sure the baby won't be picked on by the guppies lol Just a thought though.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I might try putting him in the .5 gal and see how Fishizzle does with the guppies. The snail would definitely overcrowd my other tanks and I have so many large plants that the fish would be smothered by them. I'll see about picking up some AQ salt tomorrow, but my mom is kind of getting irritated with my constant runs to the fish store (gas prices here are through the roof right now).


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Pretty sure I have popeye here. Just looked into the tank and his left eye is about 1/3 larger than the right eye. Is this contagious?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

This would be popeye http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...yStUeaXGZGCqgHSnYD4DQ&ved=0CCwQ9QEwAA&dur=225

are you sure it's not just the lighting?

In any case, here's a quote from a website:

"As I said, popeye is usually not fatal and Mr. Betta will often fully recover. On occasion he may lose an eye. But if you catch it right away, he should be fine. Immediately do a full water change. Keep his water very clean, changing it every third day."

And here is from our disease section:

"Popeye
•Symptoms: One or both eyes will swell and bulge out. It in itself can also be a symptom of Dropsy.
•Treatment: Usually not fatal if treated, but your betta might lose an eye. Conservative: If the swelling is extreme then use ES first. Perform 100% daily water changes. You may be able to treat the popeye with just Epsom and clean water. However, if the swelling goes down but the eyes remain cloudy/white, then switch to Aq.Salt at 1tsp/gal or use medications. Do not combine Aq.Salt with medications but you can continue to use ES during medical treatments. Medication: If ES or Aq.Salt do not do the trick or it is a serious case of popeye, then combine the ES with API Tetracycline, API Fungus Cure, API General Cure, API Triple Sulfa, OR Mardel’s Maracyn. "

Okay, my bad. So start with the Epsom salt first which can be found at wal-mart for 89 cents woot woot! You find it in the Pharmacy section, first aid if you don't already have it. But yes you should have some Aquarium salt on you at all times for your fish, it's the basic treatment IMO. I always start with AQ/ES first, it's less stressful for the fish. 

I hope that helped more lol and no I don't think it's contagious, it's more to do with what is happening inside your Betta.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

It doesn't really look like that right now. I'll keep him in the .5 gallon for a while and keep a close watch on him. His left eye is definitely bigger than the other one though, and its a light blue color, not exactly white. Pretty sure its tissue from behind the eye. 

Little Fishizzle seems to like the 10, she is exploring all over XD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww cutie ^^ I'm sure she'll like her new accommodation for a while haha

If his eye gets worse, I would start with the Epsom right away so that it doesn't get worse though. I'd rather he not lose an eye lol, I'm sure you would rather not as well


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

just took this pic


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I definitely hope he won't lose an eye! He is my favorite little guy! But I'd rather it be his eye than his life


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, I'd start that ES treatment right away.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Good thing my mom is out shopping, she is going to get it for me right away. Thanks so much!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not a problem! I'm glad we caught it early! There's a very good chance he won't loose anything when you treat him now :-D


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you by any chance know how much I should add?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL, if I weren't so addicted to my fish I probably would never have noticed until it was too late. Poor little guy is giving me the angry face for putting him in the half gallon x)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well...according to my previous post with the info about Pop-eye it's 1 teaspoon per gallon. So in a half gallon, its .5 teaspoon. Make sure you dissolve it before you put it into the tank, don't pour it all at once either. Do it over about 20-30 minutes so he can get used to it. And then every day do a full water change on his .5 gallon (you can put him in the baby's cup) and re-add the .5 teaspoon of dissolved Epsom salt and you should be good.

I'd do that for 7 days or until the swelling goes down. You can use the treatment for up to 14 days though and no problems


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought that was just for AQ salt, my bad XD Thank you so much, you've definitely saved me from a lot of stress!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No problems! I expect updates soon lol


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Just got home, and he seems to be doing a tiny bit better. I'll keep up with the treatment though until I'm completely sure.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Good, good!

yes keep it up for at least a week or until his eye is no longer swollen and those rings have disappeared!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Rings are gone today, just slightly swelled still. Almost certain he won't lose an eye, thanks to you


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yay! I'm so glad it was caught early though! You've done well yourself ^_^ I'd keep up the salt just a few more days anyway until all the swelling is gone :-D Epsom can't really hurt him too much unlike AQ salt so you can even do it till the rest of the week is up and he'd be fine :-D


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope he stays healthy... it was a close call, you did good watching him so closely. Give yourself a pat on the back!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been checking on him a lot, and last night I noticed that he has a large chunk of poo that won't come out. He has been flaring around a ton. I'm not sure if the epsom salt is doing this or not. I would try to get a picture, but my camera isn't working. It isn't stringy or anything, but it is a transparent whiteish brown. It refuses to come out, even after about 24 hours.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow, he might have had some internal parasites. Or did you give him any pea's lately? Bloodworms?

and yes Epsom salt is a laxative and will help him go poo basically. That's why it's used for bloating/constipation and internal parasites ^^


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

No peas, I gave him freeze dried bloodworms about a week ago.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Seems like you are right about internal parasites, there was a clear/white string hanging from the lump this morning. I got a video, just waiting for youtube to upload it.

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8ze65fjJ0I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Would it be advisable to take him to my grandparent's with me this weekend? I'll be there until Sunday, so he would miss a water change, and I won't be able to get anyone to check on him for me. I can exchange him with Mr. Magic and take him with me in the heated Kritter Keeper. Its a 3 hour drive, so I'm not sure if it would stress him out too much or not.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nah you can just leave him in the tank, one missed change isn't going to kill him, just change it when you get back. I'd rather he miss a change than be stressed out from the 3 hour drive.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay ^^


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

It came out... Is this what an internal parasite looks like?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm it's a bit light in color so he could have had a minor case of them. Generally they'd be all white and kind of stringy, sometimes though they're a little more solid like this.

Did you feed him a pea at all? Sorry i can't remember. But their poop should look like whatever you feed them, so if he ate a pea half of it will most likely be whiteish/green colored. Most Betta's eat pellets so that's why we say orange/brown and solid, it's like the pellet


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Nope, no peas. His main diet is pellets. 

There is a white string going to the left side of the lump, but its really hard to see in the picture.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh I see it now. Yup that would have been internal parasites. In which case just keep the salt up for a few more days till he's not bloated, his eyes are not swollen and he stops pooping white completely. Looks like he's on the right track though!! :-D


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Mkay, thank you!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome! :-D


----------

